# Rod advice.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I was out exercising some trout on the river today when I somehow broke my nymphing rod. Doh. :doh: Not even sure how I did it, but it is what it is. It was not anything fancy (an Okuma) but it served me well and I caught quite a few fish on it. Since it appears to be a bad enough break that is beyond my skillz to fix, it looks like I need a new one. 

Any suggestions on a medium priced nymphing rod that you guys like?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Redington or Scott. TFO has a pretty good selection as well that won't make you take a second mortgage to get.

5 or 6 wt. I was schooled in another thread (and first hand experience now with smallmouth on a lake) ;-)


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I have a redington, I broke the tip a while ago. I paid the $45 repair fee and they sent me a newer nicer model. My other one was probably 10-15 years old.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What is your definition of “medium priced?” 

I was fishing a lake in Nevada one time when I bumped into Mitch Jensen. (Of Siegfried and Jensen) I would guess his definition of “medium priced” and mine are a little bit different. That would help narrow the field significantly.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

If you are talking euro/tight line nymphing, I LOVE my Cortland Competition nymph rod. Either way I have the 10’ 4wt and it’s great even with traditional fly line nymph rigs even with a bobber! Don’t let the euro guys know I fish it like that!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Yeah, I should have been more specific. A few comments.

1. "If you are talking euro/tight line nymphing, I LOVE my Cortland Competition nymph rod. Either way I have the 10’ 4wt and it’s great even with traditional fly line nymph rigs even with a bobber! Don’t let the euro guys know I fish it like that!"

Yes, this is the type of fishing I used this other rod for. I find myself fishing a combination of tight lining and more typical indicator nymph fishing when I hit my usual spots. I will take a look at the Cortland. I want either a 4 or 5 wt. My old one was a 4 wt.

2. I fished with a Redington on the LoPro a couple of years ago and really liked it. It is on my list. I've heard a few good things about TFO too. 

3. "What is your definition of “medium priced?”

Good point. I'm expecting to be $150-300 lighter from todays mishap but my previous rod was a fair bit less than that and performed well too. It has seemed to me that good nymphing rods seem to be less costly than fancypants rods that work best for dry fly fishing, so I figured I would see what others liked to use for nymphing. 

4. "I was fishing a lake in Nevada one time when I bumped into Mitch Jensen. (Of Siegfried and Jensen) I would guess his definition of “medium priced” and mine are a little bit different. That would help narrow the field significantly."

That's funny. I actually know Mitch. He lived in my neighborhood when I was a youth and he and his wife were poor and just starting out. I had no idea he liked to fly fish.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I never actually saw him fish. But this hole is a long ways from the Wasatch Front and he was solo. Was very nice as we spoke. I’d be a liar if my law school self at the time didn’t want to ask him for a job! Instead we just chatted about fishing. 

For the specific application you are referring to, you really don’t “need” to spend even $300. I’d look for something in the $100-150 range and use the other $150 on gas to take me fishing.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Catherder said:


> Thanks for the input. Yeah, I should have been more specific. A few comments.
> 
> 1. "If you are talking euro/tight line nymphing, I LOVE my Cortland Competition nymph rod. Either way I have the 10' 4wt and it's great even with traditional fly line nymph rigs even with a bobber! Don't let the euro guys know I fish it like that!"
> 
> ...


The Cortland Competition 10.5 foot 4wt is $250


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I might have to head down to SW and try a few of these out today. Or, maybe I'll just go fishing with a different rod and shop later. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Just my opinion, but I would never want a rod over 9 feet in Utah. I just don't see the need for it. I guess if you are fishing the Green a lot I could see a use, but outside of that I think a 10 or 11 foot rod is overkill and unnecessary. Personally, I would pick an inexpensive fly rod that could be used in multiple ways and on multiple waters effectively.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> ust my opinion, but I would never want a rod over 9 feet in Utah. I just don't see the need for it. I guess if you are fishing the Green a lot I could see a use, but outside of that I think a 10 or 11 foot rod is overkill and unnecessary. Personally, I would pick an inexpensive fly rod that could be used in multiple ways and on multiple waters effectively.


I had a 10 footer for awhile that was a dream fishing from a tube but for 99% of the fishing in Utah you are correct.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I never made it to the store today. Alpine stillwater won out.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I went with a Redington. Didn't get a chance to try it today though. :sad:

Thanks for the comments, all.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Went out this afternoon to test it out. It looks like it will work just fine. 8)

Good numbers but the fish were a little on the small side.


----------

